# Bloody Asylum Party 2015



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm starting my party thread...I'm not sure how much posting I will actually do. I will share projects as I go along though and ask for opinions on things. I started with our invites. It was a good winter project and now they are all ready to address and mail or hand deliver. I attached pics below. 








Front







inside when you open







Costume contest info







Mission Statement







Actual Invite wording







Certificate








Thanks in Advance


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Those look great!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What a great start and so early for invites. Waaaayyyy cool. Love them.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Another Project done


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

What a great idea!! love it!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

The invites look very real. Im glad you didn't go overboard with the blood. The badges look authentic too.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Here's a picture of the trivia game and the "meds" game. The game tray is on the right. & the prizes


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I found these koozies at DT


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Oboy, I've always loved this idea but haven't done it yet. If you get stuck for ideas, you can check out these asylum ideas https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-asylum-theme/ Can't wait to see how it all comes together.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Some amazing ideas here! My theme is asylum as well this year


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Just wanted to let you all know...I've been around...just not posting much. I've been a busy busy girl!








Made a Quarantine sign that will be by our bathroom door.








Made boxes and ballots for the costume contest.








We are turning our ticket booth from last years party into a nurse station so here is the sign I made for it.








Bloody hand towel that I made for the bathroom














Bloody hospital gown and shoes that I have made for this doll. Still have to do some work on the doll. Just not sure how to go about making her pale and dark around her eyes. I also want to take one of her eye balls out. Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow, you have been busy! 

Everything looks great


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Love you ideas! We're doing the same theme this year so can't wait to see what else you come up with!


----------



## VioletMae (Oct 7, 2015)

*Question*



CherryBrandy79 said:


> I'm starting my party thread...I'm not sure how much posting I will actually do. I will share projects as I go along though and ask for opinions on things. I started with our invites. It was a good winter project and now they are all ready to address and mail or hand deliver. I attached pics below.


Sorry about this. I know this post is from a few years back but i was wondering how you did the blood on the folder.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

VioletMae...How I did the blood on the folders was I took paint and actually painted my hands and picked up the folder. I found that I could get 2 folders out of painting my hand. The blood that is sprayed on the invited I took the same paint and put in a spray bottle and watered it down, stood back and sprayed.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hopefully you all can see these...I uploaded all my party photos to facebook and hopefully you are able to check them out.

https://www.facebook.com/bwyan41179/media_set?set=a.1198858773461485.100000121214978&type=3


----------

